# Ex-Bird - Lucky Girl



## jam (May 8, 2002)

My ex bird's dad has just bought her a brand new black 225 TTC

She's only 20 and a useless driver, I give her a month before she prangs it!

Lucky sod!

I want a new one now Â ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

People in glass houses.... etc etc etc

:-X


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> People in glass houses.... etc etc etc
> 
> :-X


eh?


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> I want a new one now Â ;D


GF or TT? ;D


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

TT ;D

Very happy with the GF i've got at the moment, absolute stunner and fantastic sense of humour


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> People in glass houses.... etc etc etc
> 
> :-X


Think you misunderstood my post kev, I wasn't slating her for it, if you read my post it says 'lucky sod'

Therfore I wasn't being a hypocrite

The only reason I say she'll crash it is because she's had coutless crashes before.

Maybe you should read peoples posts properly before replying to them shouldn't you!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Think you misunderstood my post kev, I wasn't slating her for it, if you read my post it says 'lucky sod'
> 
> Therfore I wasn't being a hypocrite
> 
> ...


----------



## SAM-TT (May 6, 2002)

james, you still looking at changing for a 330ci sport cab?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

yeah seen a really good deal on alliance website here: looks great:

*BMW - 330 CI SPORT CONVERTIBLE Â PRICE Â£33495 (OTR) Â

2 x Saphire Black,1 x Silver, Black Leather, heated seats, CD Changer, Sat Nav and TV, Zenon Headlights and Harmon Kardon
Saving on UK RRP Â Â£4615* Â 
Â 
Looks to be a really good deal

wont be changing for at least 9/10 months though probably but either want a 330 cab or a boxster

nat said she is trying to get you to get a porsche, i'd got for it if i were you

cheers


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Think you misunderstood my post kev, I wasn't slating her for it, if you read my post it says 'lucky sod'
> 
> Therfore I wasn't being a hypocrite
> 
> ...


soz kev, got a bit snappy there! early in the morning and all that


----------



## SAM-TT (May 6, 2002)

yeah saw that deal on the Alliance website, they aren't a bad company, I delt with a chap called stuart who was pretty sound!

still pondering on what to go for, been speaking to a few porsche dealerships and their quoting Nov/Dec delivery! some have quoted 11 months


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

is it a boxster you are after?

dad is in mums car at work and nat said it was nice and she was trying to get you to get one.......thought for a minute you were contemplating a C4!

try ringing Racetech

they have some good deals and can get cars quite sharpish

they has got some gorgeous 330 cabs with 19" mutec wheels and gorgeous body styling

take a look

cheers


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> *BMW - 330 CI SPORT CONVERTIBLE Â PRICE Â£33495 (OTR) Â
> 
> 2 x Saphire Black,1 x Silver, Black Leather, heated seats, CD Changer, Sat Nav and TV, Zenon Headlights and Harmon Kardon
> Saving on UK RRP Â Â£4615* Â
> ...


Are you mad?

Boxster - Stunning, 3series - Hmmm
Boxster - Young image, 3series - Not so young 
Boxster - Personal Choice, 3series - Exec company car
Boxster - Rare (ish), 3series - lol

330 - 34K! OMG! The M3 isnt much more, & at least that is vaguely rare, & can probably shun the company-car image.

In your position you could have a TVR etc. From what you say it would be a company car, so reliability, cost of ownership etc shouldnt matter too much. If you push the boat out you could have a LHD F355 for not a lot more. Now that is special


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

yeah but the company car tax is crippling for m3/tvr/F355

at least boxster/330cab/ttr are all about the same CO2 emissions

thats the angle i'm looking at it from, dont really wanna be paying anymore than i already am!

think i would er towards a boxster with 18" carrera wheels.....like Simon's....now that is a nice motor, don't think he has posted on here for a while though, he's on boxa.net now i think

cheers

James


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

jam!!

couldnt help but notice, you got a loovely arm rest in yer car!!

when you're selling it, GIMME DA ARMREST!!!!!!

ahem, sorry got a bit carried away! hehehe

i like the lowered look of your TTR! hmmm best save up!


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I must confess to knowing nothing about company car tax, but I was under the impression a compay car is basically a free car, in trade-off for paying slightly higher tax???


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> ............ a compay car is basically a free car, in trade-off for paying slightly higher tax???


Slightly higher ..... SLIGHTLY HIGHER ........ The first comment in your post was obviously very accurate


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Lol, yup .

So does it actually cost money to have a company car?


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

Depending on the car you can end up paying more in tax per month than it would cost you to buy the car on finance and run it... :-/


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

when you add the car allowance you get for not taking a company car and the tax you would have paid if you did take a company car, it's almost certainly cheaper to buy and maintain your own car.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> ..... So does it actually cost money to have a company car?


Yes ... lots. The minimum annual tax liability is 15% of the total OTR (including extras) price, the maximum being some 35%. The actual value between these is dependent on the CO2 output of the car (the higher the CO2 figure the higher the %). The CO2 output of the TT puts it, IIRC, at about 27% (and will go up by a couple of % this tax year). Therefore if your TT OTR price is around Â£28k (with a few goodies) then your tax liablity will be around Â£7560 pa. Now all you need is your marginal tax rate, but I'll wager not too many on this forum qualify for under the 40%, and, hey presto, Gordon Brown will relieve you of just over Â£3000 pa or Â£252 per month. If your company pays for your private fuel as well the taxation will be higher again


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Ahhh, ok. Makes a little more sense, although still not crystal... :


----------

